# has anyone taken the trip to Egypt with "The Travel Department."



## mary harris (29 Sep 2008)

hi, please has anyone taken the trip to egypt with the travel department.
how would you rate their sightseeing tours-duration,guide information etc.
are there smoking rooms available in hotels and on the overnight train to aswan. are the smoking rooms of the same standard as non-smoking rooms. would appreciate as much information as you can give on all aspects of this holiday.
thanks,
mary.


----------



## minion (5 Oct 2008)

*Re: the travel dept,.*



mary harris said:


> hi, please has anyone taken the trip to egypt with the travel department.
> how would you rate their sightseeing tours-duration,guide information etc.
> are there smoking rooms available in hotels and on the overnight train to aswan. are the smoking rooms of the same standard as non-smoking rooms. would appreciate as much information as you can give on all aspects of this holiday.
> thanks,
> mary.



I dont really trust any travel agent who puts a * beside their adds.
eg 

5 Nights in NY*

* 4 nights including 1 night on the flight.

Its a bit of a scam to me, so i would just avoid them completely.  Its easier to just say 4 nights and put down the departure and arrival dates, but no, there is a chance they can pull the wool over your eyes and make the trip look better, so they do this.  What else are they not telling you.


----------



## oldtimer (5 Oct 2008)

Bit hard on 'The Travel Department' aren't you? I have gone on a few holidays with them and, while not always satisfied, they always did 'what it said on the tin.'  Went to USA with them and they stated 10 nights in hotels and 1


----------



## SlurrySlump (6 Oct 2008)

mary harris said:


> hi, please has anyone taken the trip to egypt with the travel department.
> how would you rate their sightseeing tours-duration,guide information etc.
> are there smoking rooms available in hotels and on the overnight train to aswan. are the smoking rooms of the same standard as non-smoking rooms. would appreciate as much information as you can give on all aspects of this holiday.
> thanks,
> mary.


 
Well their advertisement for Egypt says 9 nights. However when you read through their text it says,
1 night accommodation in Zoser Hotel.
I night overnight on a sleeping train
3 nights on a Nile Crusie
2 nights Hilton Hotel
1 night Zoser Hotel

This adds up to 8 nights.  However they do say beside their * Partial overnight on a flight.  So your partial overnight on a flight is included as one of your nights holidays.


----------



## 4th estate (6 Oct 2008)

Yes, I did the Egypt gig in June last year with them.

It was very enjoyable I must say. (I have no connection with them BTW!)

Having said that, the heat was something else 50deg C in Aswan but hey that's on the Sudan border so what!

Now you have to be prepared for hard work on this trip. There is a lot in the itinerary. No late nights and plenty of water........But you do get to see everything that is worth seeing in Egypt. The Cairo Museum (wonderful), Giza Pyramids etc. The overnight train was great fun. We had a party in the corridor, facilitated by our carriage waiter. The train carriages are small, but perfectly formed, and breakfast is served in the carriage, plus the beds are  made up for you.
Then we had a cruise on the Nile. The ship was fabulous. The cabin overlooked the Nile, and the food was really good (for Egypt). Great bars on board, and a choice of entertainment, if you want it.

We saw Abu Simbel and lots of other sites, but to be honest at times we were "Templed out"! The guides were great crack, and loved our sense of humour.

The low point was the stay on the Red Sea. It was far too hot, but the hotel and food, accom etc, was great.

BTW no smoking on the train but there is a bar that allows smoking on board. Smoking no problem in the hotels. 

All in all, for the price I couldn't fault it, and will use them again.


----------



## mary harris (7 Oct 2008)

*Re: the travel dept,.*

hi, thanks for the info. it is very much appreciated. yes you are right about that little * in front of the number of nights . i dont think anyone would consider a night or part of, aboard a plane as a nights accomodation. looks like i must return to the drawing board.
thanks again for all your help.


----------



## redchariot (9 Oct 2008)

Did a similar trip with another agency and it was extremely enjoyable. However, go in the Spring or Autumn as it is searing hot in the Summer; I was there in May last year and it was 45oC in Aswan.

You will get "templed out" and you will probably forgo some parts of the tour as a result but do make sure you see Abu Simbel, Valley of Kings and Pyramids; they were the highlights of my trip anyway.


----------



## sue_flaherty (27 Oct 2008)

Have booked to go on this trip next month - glad to read the positive post


----------



## SlurrySlump (27 Oct 2008)

sue_flaherty said:


> Have booked to go on this trip next month - glad to read the positive post


 
Let us know how you get on when you come back.


----------



## sue_flaherty (4 Dec 2008)

Have just come back from the trip to Egypt and found it excellent. Group wasn't too large -22 people and the guide who was egptian was very knowledgeable on all areas visited without getting boring!!


----------



## 4th estate (5 Dec 2008)

Hi Sue,

Just wondering did your trip involve going to Hurghada? If so, what did you think?

Also, was Aswan on the itinerary? I thought that was one of the highlights, I mean the overnight train trip. We had a party in the corridor with our "cabin crew", hilarious, they were non drinking Muslims, we were the opposite! Such a singsong, they and we loved it. A lovely people the Egyptians.

That is what I remember best, the people (apart from the hassle of the market vendors, but that is their livelihood). Amazing isn't it, the sights were fab don't get me wrong, but the interraction with the locals was the best for me anyway.


----------



## sue_flaherty (7 Dec 2008)

Did travel to Aswan on the overnight train - but of an experience - were in bar with dancing barmen etc.

Also did to  Hugharda - for two nights - was nice enough but could have been a beach resort anywhere in the world


----------



## brazen_dude (7 Dec 2008)

Dont forget about the optional tour to Abu Simbel from Aswan... its worth the travel in desert for 3 hours....


----------



## sue_flaherty (7 Dec 2008)

the travel department no longer do any optional tours on this Egypt trip.  Were told that they stopped them only recently - would have been interest in this one if I had know about it!!1


----------



## Hatchetman (15 Dec 2008)

Does anyone know if you see much of Cairo on this trip, it seems that you arrive at midnight and next day is spent at Giza and a market then you're on your way to Aswan. Doesn't appear to have much time to explore Cairo on your own. Also is it better to get the train to Aswan or fly there?


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Dec 2008)

*Re: the travel dept,.*



minion said:


> I dont really trust any travel agent who puts a * beside their adds.
> eg
> 
> 5 Nights in NY*
> ...


 
If one see's the * then presumably one checks to see what the * means. They explain what it means. If you accept it then fine, book. If not then that's your choice also and book with someone else. They have explained their definition of a night. After that it is up to the customer. 

Travelled once withe them to Italy, and as another poster siad, it did what it said on the tin. Was well organised and ran according to what they said. Only downer was the meals were a bit basic ( by my standards ) .


----------



## brazen_dude (15 Dec 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Does anyone know if you see much of Cairo on this trip, it seems that you arrive at midnight and next day is spent at Giza and a market then you're on your way to Aswan. Doesn't appear to have much time to explore Cairo on your own. Also is it better to get the train to Aswan or fly there?



Take train to Aswan if you have enough time and its a night journey...so u can save time in daytime to see around Cairo... In Cairo, u can see the places like Old Cairo (Jewish and Christian churches), a church where This post will be deleted if not edited immediately was hidden etc....Are you not seeing Cairo Museum? its a must and dont miss it..... You can try Sakkara, Memphis with in 2-3hrs drive from Cairo. Cairo city is full of traffic...


----------

